# Bossman boats



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Does anyone have any input on these boats? I've shown interest in the Ankona cayenne which is 71" wide. It seems just narrow and light enough to pole when needed. But the reason I'm looking at the boss man series is due to the wider boats, less tippy for when I take the kids out. But they're much heavier and look unpoleable. I'm gonna be out by myself at times so I'm trying to find a balance. I have a kayak for myself already so it has me looking at this more stable boat when I'm with the kids instead of a lighter skiff. So many choices and things to consider. Any input would be appreciated. Respect.


----------



## Mtomsula (Nov 5, 2012)

IMO~ 71" is plenty wide for stability. 16' might be a little short when running in open water. Your right, the wider you go, the harder it will be to pole.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Mtomsula said:


> IMO~ 71" is plenty wide for stability. 16' might be a little short when running in open water. Your right, the wider you go, the harder it will be to pole.


I appreciate the response. The Bossman skimmer boat is 84" wide, 16 ft 3" or 18 ft long. The Ankona cayenne is 71" wide & 16 ft 11" foot long. The design and the way the weight transfer is another thing to consider


----------

